# diferent styles



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 6, 2006)

hi , im interested in doing karate , i have quite a lot of experiance in muay thai and a little in jujutsu , ive seen many karate fights on the internet and i just love the look of all the techniques , and i just wondered what the diferences are between the diferent styles (mainly shotokan and kyokushin as they are the only "styes" taught in my area)


thanks for any help


chris


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2006)

Kyokushin generally spars harder, so you might really get into that.

There are a lot more differences than that, but I'll leave that to someone who has more experience to elaborate more.

I know a few Muay Thai guys who really got into Ueichi Ryu, you might want see if anyone around you teaches that.

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Kyokushin generally spars harder, so you might really get into that.
> 
> There are a lot more differences than that, but I'll leave that to someone who has more experience to elaborate more.
> 
> ...


 

ok kool , il check out if theres any Ueichi Ryu schools in my area but il and find out what it is first lol , cheers jeff!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2006)

I know a couple of people that train Uechi Ryu and it sounds like fairly intense training which included putting their big toe through a wooden board. 

I do not know much about the different styles of Karate, I trained Karate (Villari) once, for one whole month about 25 years ago (and decided to stay with my TDK school) but that is really the extent of my experience with it. 

But if you go here http://www.answers.com/topic/karate and scroll down to styles it lists a few and some have descriptions

Styles

Wado-ryu ("way of harmony"),
Wado-kai ("school of peace"), 
Shobayashi, 
Koei-Kan, 
Kobayashi-ryu, 
Washinkai ("Way of Harmony of heart, mind, body and truth) 
Matsubayashi-ryu, 
Matsumura Seito, 
Matsumura Motobu, 
Chito-ryu, 
Shindo Jinen Ryu, 
Shorinjiryu, 
Shorei-ryu, 
Shotokan, 
Shotokai, 
Shukokai ("Way for all"), 
Goju-ryu ("hard-soft way"), 
Kyokushin ("ultimate truth"), 
Ashihara, named after its founder, 
Kansuiryu. 
Uechi Ryu, 
Shito-ryu, 
Shudokan, 
Bushido Goju-Ryu, 
Genseiryu 
Isshin-ryu. Some organizations offer hybrids of karate styles such as the JIKC. 

Traditional styles - because they were founded during the early part of the 20th century. 
Shotokan, 
Goju-ryu, 
Wado-ryu, 
Shito-ryu, 
Kushin-ryu, 
Shindo Jinen Ryu


----------



## Kacey (Sep 6, 2006)

Look here for some good information on how to choose a style/school.  Good luck finding the style/school for you!


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 7, 2006)

*There was not styles before the 20th century in karate persay. There was just Naha te, Tomari Te, and Shuri te. The naming of styles came about in the early 20,s when karate was being introduced into Japan. Most "Traditional styles" are no more that 80 years old. Unless you are refuring to the old Naha te,Shuri te, and Tomari te classifications.*
*Shorin ryu and Goju ryu are older than Shotokan,but here again were only named after the turn of the century. *
*Now on the subject of your interest in karate. If you are looking for something similar to the hard contact training of Muay Thai then, Kyokushinkai or one of its offshoots would be to your liking. If you are looking or older Okinawan karate then Uechi ryu,Goju ryu, or Shorin ryu. Good luck.*









Xue Sheng said:


> I know a couple of people that train Uechi Ryu and it sounds like fairly intense training which included putting their big toe through a wooden board.
> 
> I do not know much about the different styles of Karate, I trained Karate (Villari) once, for one whole month about 25 years ago (and decided to stay with my TDK school) but that is really the extent of my experience with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Sep 7, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;610079 said:
			
		

> hi , im interested in doing karate , i have quite a lot of experiance in muay thai and a little in jujutsu , ive seen many karate fights on the internet and i just love the look of all the techniques , and i just wondered what the diferences are between the diferent styles (mainly shotokan and kyokushin as they are the only "styes" taught in my area)
> 
> 
> thanks for any help
> ...



There are four major styles in the JKF (Japan Karate federation).

Shotokan: Built upon the concept that "the shortest path to the target is a straight line". Very big emphasis on basic techniques. Using low stances, linear movements, emphasis on speed and power, often accused by other styles to be a "robotic" style. Have 26 Kata (solo training forms), their practitioners often won the tournament using their favorite Kata "Unsu". In sparring, they rely on lightning quick Gyakuzuki to score on their opponent, often accompanied by foot sweeps or kick as distractions.

Goju: Built upon the concept that "in real fight you WILL get hit, so you must condition your body to be able to HIT as well as TAKE a hit". Big emphasis on Sanchin breathing exercises and body conditioning. Goju people uses circular blocks to get inside the opponent range of attacks, then destroy the opponent with various techniques, some of which were derived from Chinese Kungfu. Has 16 Katas, and their exponents often win WKF tournaments using their favorite kata "Suparimpei".

Shito-ryu: A compilation of all fighting arts from Okinawa. Has 30 to 40 Kata depending on the organization. Most Shito-ryu people are Kata experts. Since they have knowledge of many types of Okinawan fighting techniques, they can adapt to any type of fighting styles on tournaments. They can be strong and rooted, but also quick and speedy. Their exponents often win WKF tournaments using their favorite kata "Chatan Yara Kushanku".

Wado-ryu: This is actually an offshot of an ancient Japanese Jujutsu Kenpo system, called "Shindo Yoshin-ryu". The founder of Wado learned karate after becoming an instructor of Jujutsu. He blend both martial arts to create one of the first karate-jujutsu hybrid. Wado-ryu as a Karate style has 9 main Kata and some later additions, bringing the number of Kata around 15 to 17 depending on the organization. They prefer higher, more mobile stances. They avoid the linear blocking and hitting approach and would rather use various evasions, body shifting, parries and entering movements. Their training methods still includes many Jujutsu techniques inherited from the Shindo Yoshin-ryu, thus it is not unusual for a Wado stylist to use karate kicks and punches just to bridge the gap, then get in and execute Jujutsu throws and locks. Wado are not known to win Kata competitions, but there are many Kumite champions of WKF which came from the Wado camp. 

here is a videoclip of wado practitioner practicing

http://www.geocities.com/wadokai_indonesia/idori_wk.zip

(right click and SAVE AS, if the server is busy, try again in 5-10 mins).

Kyokushin: An offshot of Goju. Taking Goju to the extreme, with their fabulous full-contact sparring matches. Definately a hard-style, and a good training ground for future kickboxers.


----------



## TimoS (Sep 7, 2006)

twendkata71 said:


> *There was just Naha te, Tomari Te, and Shuri te. *



Actually even those are misleading and inaccurate. First of all, there has been quite a lot of "cross breeding" between those "styles" (because the distance between them isn't that great) and more importantly, there were just individual teachers, who all had a differences in their style. They had, of course, some common stuff there also, hence those names. For example, Kyan and Itosu are usually categorised under Shurite, but their karate was quite different from one another.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 8, 2006)

*I guess I did over generalize. Many of them did crosstrain, learning different types of karate or Te. Good point.*


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks guys for all the help , i think il try kyokushin , sounds more like me :whip1:


----------

